# White fluff growing on my "rocks"



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi again!

I have a 6gal with 5 ember tetras and 1 amano shrimp and 3 small live plants.

About 1.5 weeks ago I purchased 2 Deco-Replicas Hide-Away rock-like things:

Amazon.com: Penn Plax Deco-Replica Cave Hide-Away: Pet Supplies

They look like granite but it's not real rock - though they do have a gritty feel to it.

I rinsed both carefully in treated water and brushed the surface and put in my tank. I love them - the fish like to hide in them and swim through, and it gives them a safe place to hang out when I do water changes.

Problem is - 2 days ago I noticed some white fluff/fuzz growing on some parts of them. Unfortunately I'm not able to take a picture that shows this clearly as it's quite faint.
Initially it looked just like a white cloudy thing, but now it's more distinct: it looks like really fine white filaments.
This stuff also seems to be growing on the plastic sucker thingy that holds my thermometer, but there isn't as much there.

Any idea what this might be and how I can get rid of it?
Tomorrow I'm going to do a water change, I was thinking of rubbing it off with a toothbrush and doing my best to suck it up afterwards.

Any insights would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a bit of mold, sometimes it's a bit of fuzz algae. Usually the mold dies off after a little bit. I don't recall if you have amano shrimp, but they will eat the mold or algae.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, I'd just scrape it off as it appears out of the tank and suck out what you can during a water change. It'll go away eventually. Some shrimp and fish will eat it too.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's quite common. It happens when you put real wood in a tank too. I think it's the object matching the water's parameters? Like pH and stuff. Something like that haha. It does go away.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Reckon, effox and kim86! I really appreciate all the help I'm getting on this forum - it's a fantastic environment for a newbie.
I hope I'm not too annoying with all my questions! 

Glad to hear this is nothing to worry about.


----------

